# Are Slavs White?



## Totenkopf (Aug 27, 2015)

And if not, should they be categorized in the same species as Homo Sapiens?



Spoiler: Proof that I have failed


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Joan Nyan (Aug 27, 2015)

Slav is one letter away from slave
Niggers are slaves
Ergo slavs are niggers


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 27, 2015)

I see this thread on /pol/ all the time.


----------



## Totenkopf (Aug 27, 2015)

Cute Anime Girl said:


>



You're either Untermensch or a race traitor you fucking Partisan dog


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Aug 27, 2015)

Totenkopf said:


> You're either Untermensch or a race traitor you fucking Partisan dog


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 27, 2015)

You put this shit on the Inner Circle board where it belongs.


----------

